# *Adventure Challenge 2013*, 27 Sep 2013 - 14 Wing Greenwood



## Eye In The Sky (3 Oct 2013)

2013 Adventure Challenge, an event hosted by 14 Wing Greenwood on September 27, 2013.

Adventure Challenge is an annual event for 14 Wing challenges members of the wing physically and mentally and helps to create a team atmosphere. The Adventure Challenge is a 45km trail that is to be completed by both running and mountain biking, along the trails are different events that all members of the team must participate in. events such as: canoeing, field weapon and knowledge test, marksmanship, mountaineering and a zip line. Teams are made up of 4 competitors and one support member who makes sure that the team is able to finish the race.

Adventure Challenge 2013 Pictures

BZ to all who participated.


----------

